# Happy Christmas from Jabulile



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE and may 2007 be a VERY GOOD one for ALL 

Well the tree is up so I'm getting excited but where are my present/s......no sign of THEM yet.....


















Guess I will have to wait patiently


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas Jabulile i'm affraid this Christmas lark has sure worn me out have a good one and I will see you in January at Shepton lots of love Teddyxx

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :x-mas:


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Happy Christmas Jabulile and give my love to your pets - Rita and Judy.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas Zulurita and family and Jabs. One of the best lounges I have seen in a C Class.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just realised I hadn't put happy christmas in the post.....my silly owner :wink: 
Know how you feel Teddy................ I'm exhausted watching and waiting for the presents to go under the tree ..........theres all this hustle and bustle ........... but nothing under the tree  at least they haven't forgotten to feed me :wink: Can't wait for my turkey dinner though.

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :x-mas:


----------

